# Grey Knight Purifiers



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys

Thinking of making an army themed around purifiers and was wondering if there is any more information on them other than in the codex? or are they something Ward has made up just for the book?

thanks guys


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah. Apart from whatever is in the book nothing really exists on them. GK have always been a shadowy organisation where no one knows about it in detail. It is one of the minor niggles with the codex I have really.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is the first time anything has been heard about Purifiers.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Apart from they all originate from the Ultramarine chapter.

Most of what fatty Wardy writes can be taken for granted.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

They came from the purist bastard children from the Ultramarine recruiting worlds that were too badass and uberpwnage to be put int he Ultramarine chapter.

However, they can still be fielded as troops (I think)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With Crowe, yes. It's just a shame that they're so good, as Crowe is so shit, and you need to spend 150pts on him.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

whats the deal with crowe? hes not even an independent character is he?


----------



## Maxwell256 (Mar 15, 2008)

Purifiers become troop choices if Crowe is in the army


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Crowe sounds good and it would be cool if he charged a swarm and used purifying flame on them and wiped out like half of them and then go and chop off their heads with a 4+ rending weapon. The miniature is nice and I think he will be good for heavy infantry hunting. 150 points is not much for a HQ particularly one as good as Crowe. I don't see whats not to like about him. 

Purifiers are new as well as every thing in the army besides captain stern and the terminators and strike squads. I think the codex is nice but Matt ward is a retard who is retarded for a retard.
Daemons and grey knights teaming up thats an insult.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

crowe is pretty much an hq you take so you can take purifiers as troops. i don't know why you wouldn't either, purifiers are only a few points more expensive, and have an extra attack, and cheaper, and more heavy weapons than a regular strike squad. so there's gonna be tons of crowe lists.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mr.Juggernaught said:


> Daemons and grey knights teaming up thats an insult.


This is still going?


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Just used my purifier list against orks.

The vindicare performed really well picking out nobs.

Crowe was next to useless altho he killed that ghazkull guy when he died but any normal champ can do what he did.

Ork boys rolled over purifiers in combat even with cleansing flame.

psycannons did their job.

all in all crowe is a waste of time and I'm reconsidring him in any list lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Truth. GM's provide Purifiers as troops, and Brother Champions are filth, who actually benefit the army.


----------

